# WTB boost controller



## jjacky1972 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi,

I know its a small chance, but does anyone have a second hand boost controller for-sale?. Anthing considered.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I think I have a new one that I never fitted.

I will have a look tomorrow and let you know


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a few in stock if your not sorted yet


----------



## treylane2560 (Jun 9, 2020)

Goleby's part co2 boost controller 
$350+ shipping









Sent from my GN5001S using Tapatalk


----------

